# Mini truncated inverted aquarium



## capt_pugwash (Feb 21, 2011)

YouTube - Mini-truncated aquarium update.

It might look a bit complicated at first, but it adds a completely new dimension for the fish to explore.
This is the smallest of my vacuum-enhanced systems.


----------

